# Hello!



## kteapot (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm Kayla, I have 2 fancy mice (both females) and one hamster. I will admit, I only signed up for this because I'm having some issues with one of my mice and am in need of second opinions.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome! Hope you get the advice you need


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome! Hope you get the advice you need


----------

